# [ATI/fglrx]Cas particuliers d'un x1950pro - experience perso

## El_Goretto

Bonjours messieurs dames  :Smile: 

Juste pour vous faire un petit retour d'expérience de ce qui me pourrit le linux depuis 2 mois.

Oui, ma carte graphique  :Smile: 

C'est une JetWay (noname Montgallet quoi) x1950pro 512Mo (Enfin 512... normalement, car j'ai jamais pu avoir autre chose que 256Mo de détecté sous nunux, même en forçant le paramètre dans xorg.conf.)

Bref, j'ai eu un upgrade de carte mère qui m'a forcé à avoir une certaines version de noyau incompatible avec les 8.35 de fglrx où tout allait bien pour moi (comprendre xv qui fonctionne, et 3D aussi mais on s'en cogne).

Et là, c'est le drame   :Shocked: 

Aucune version testée > à la 8.35 ne me permet d'avoir xv de fonctionnel: il n'y a pas de filtrage, les videos sont des bouillies de pixels. Et ne dites pas "t'as qu'à passer à l'overlay opengl", car si il filtre bien, ce boulet ne synchronise pas correctement le rafraichissement de l'image (malgré des bidouillages monstres de xorg.conf), et l'image est déchirée au possible, c'est ultra laid quand la video est dynamique.

En parallèle, je voulais passer en 64 bits. Sauf que les freezes de la bécane par fglrx (blocage au lancement de X) ajouté au fait que JFS en / vraiment fallait pas (il aime vraiment pas les resets), il y a eu sabotage de la gentoo 64 bits que j'avais michetonné (corruption FS). Bref, du coup j'ai eu la flemme de recommencer, et j'ai viré du côté d'autres distros pour tester si fglrx en 64 et surtout les version 8.41 et 8.42 allait résoudre mes soucis.

Et là... c'est de nouveau le drame  :Smile: 

OpenSuse 10.3 a pas été foutu de démarrer fglrx quelque soit la version (pas mieux que mon embryon de gentoo64 au demeurant). Et Ubuntu 7.10 gruge comme un sagouin, c'est fglrx 8.37 qui est présent, mais bon, lui il démarre.

Oui, sauf que ça merdoit toujours avec xv sur cette distro aussi.

Moralité: il y a un truc qui ne va vraiment pas entre le chip de la x1950pro et fglrx concernant xv, que ce soit 32 ou 64, et au moins concernant la génération <= à la 8.40.

Prochaine manip': tenter le 8.42 sur la ubuntu, en gardant son fichier de conf fourni avec la distro.

Et si un jour je le vois tourner correctement, je recommence une gentoo 64 avec ext3 (ooooh oui).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et ne dites pas "t'as qu'à passer à l'overlay opengl"

 

T'as qu'à passer au pilote libre Radeon.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Et ne dites pas "t'as qu'à passer à l'overlay opengl" 
> 
> T'as qu'à passer au pilote libre Radeon. 

 

/me pleure 

Ahhh, si je pouvais....

Grrrr, merci pour cet amical coup de couteau dans le dos, Magic  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Aïe aïe aïe mais pourquoi avoir acheter du noname??? Et une x1950Pro qui plus est, connue pour avoir eu pas mal de défaut d'intégration.   :Confused: 

Cherche pas midi à 14h, là c'est avant tout une carte «tut purri».  (alors que tu, aurais pu avoir la même pour quelques euros de plus)

----------

## Gaby

J'ai également une X1950pro mais de marque Gigabyte et je ne rencontre pas tes problèmes. Tout à l'air de marcher (le peu que j'ai testé) sous gentoo 64bits et avec le dernier driver ~amd64.

Par contre j'ai de gros problème sous windows xp avec les jeux (FPS qui se casse la geule d'un coup, scintillement , driver qui plante magistralement voir freeze machine). Elle fonctionnait très bien les 3 premiers mois et après la grosse merde.

Slts,

Gaby

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Aïe aïe aïe mais pourquoi avoir acheter du noname??? Et une x1950Pro qui plus est, connue pour avoir eu pas mal de défaut d'intégration.  
> 
> Cherche pas midi à 14h, là c'est avant tout une carte «tut purri».  (alors que tu, aurais pu avoir la même pour quelques euros de plus)

 

Maiheuuuuu, on m'avait pas dit à moi...  :Smile: 

Bon.

Parti comme c'est de toute façon, la prochaine c'est une 8800GT...

Parce que trouver au bout de 2h qu'il faut désactiver le triple buffering pour jouer à Quake Wars depuis le patch 1.2, faut pas déconner (vécu ce soit en direct live, ça fout en rogne).

----------

## titoucha

J'ai une 1950 de grande marque et je n'ai pas rencontré tout ces problèmes, elle fonctionne correctement.

----------

